# Edinburgh/West Lothian/Fife Woodturning Club



## skeetoids (27 Sep 2010)

Hi Folks,

This post is really intended for all those Scottish turners living in and around Edinburgh and also outlying areas but anyone is welcome).

I would like to propose that we consider the prospect of setting up our own woodturning club.

I, along with many others, have struggled to find any clubs in my area or any close enough and think that a possible solution is for us to create one of our own.

Maybe this is a nieve suggestion as I don't know what is required to set it up but surely the starting point is here...?

Perhaps if you are interested then please post here with suggestions as to how we could make a turning club a reality.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## The Shark (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee,

I can't help you in terms of how to go about setting up a club, but would just like to say that being a member of a club has been an invaluable aid to me as a "trainee turner", and I would strongly recommend it to anyone.

I hope it turns out for you #-o 

Malc  

P.S. Do you still need a passport to visit Scotland? :duno:


----------



## Blister (28 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":9h7d7a0o said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> This post is really intended for all those Scottish turners living in and around Edinburgh and also outlying areas but anyone is welcome).
> 
> ...



Lee , if you get in touch with the AWGB , and tell them you are looking at setting up a Club , they will help and put you on the AWGB list , they also deal with insurance issues , Have a look at the link and contact details 

http://www.woodturners.co.uk/

Hope this helps in some way 

and I also hope you get this off the ground soon :wink:


----------



## skeetoids (28 Sep 2010)

Malc,

You only need a passport to get out!!! :lol: 

Blister,

I have checked AWGB forum and was able to find a club in Glasgow. However, I think a more local one would suit a lot of the turners in the Fife and West Lothian area.

Didn't think to approach them to make initial enquiries so thanks very much for the heads up.

I'm hoping that a lot of the relevant people will read this thread and commit to the idea. That's the first stage I think in knowing if it's going to be viable or not.

I feel it would be of great benefit and as Malc says, anyone I have met who is in a club speeks very highly of the benefits.

Time will tell?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee.

Setting up a club is easy.
You need at least three members Chairman Secretary Treasurer and a constitution.
When you have that sorted you have a club.
Then you need a suitable venue bearing in mind you will need room to expand.
You will find the AWGB is very supportive .
If you need an constitution when you are ready let me know and i will PM you our club Constitution.
Good luck and if you need any help let me know.

Regards George


----------



## loz (28 Sep 2010)

Lee,

Ensure you get some insurance, either directly - or via cover under an affiliation with the AWGB or similar body.

For affiliation your members might have to be also AWGB members - not sure how its works over there - but over here Chapter members have to be IWG members, that way the insurance covers them.

You'll have to cost up this probable annual cost for members, with costs for premise's rental ( if you plan to do this ) - plus extras such as materials for demonstrators, equipment, demonstrator costs ( we like to get pros in to demo - but sometimes we get members to demo ), tea and coffe and biscuits etc.

Its nice to have a club library also - talk to KPMG - Karl might give you a discount on DVD's.

Do you have a premese's in mind ?

Most Chapters over here have a premise's, but a few just move to each others workshops for demos.

Ensure your secretary and treasurer will do the job - people do volunteer when you start, but keeping them on board is hard.

I've been sec since we started ( im ass sec on the IWG now also ) - and I've seen 3 treasurers come and go, People like to avoid responsibility for money. But you need a good one - as you'll more than likely have to provide a report for the AWGB AGM if you affiliate.


I see George recommended a constitution - we don't have one over here, Nor i understand do other chapters, - we tend not to require strict rules for members, apart from pay up on time as we have to then pay the IWG . - but we have few issues with members - but then this is Ireland. 

Again - need any help, shout.

Laurence


----------



## skeetoids (28 Sep 2010)

Thank you very much for the advice and offers of assistance.

Although, at this rate it's going to be Lee's Turning Club with me as Chairman, Secretary and Treasurer!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (28 Sep 2010)

Great idea Lee.
I thought about doing this sort of thing here in Brum,as there is no *localish* clubs here either.
Try changing your heading to Scottish,or whatever area your thinking of.You might get some more of the locals looking in more :? 
Also try advertising it in the local shops to see what response you get.


----------



## gandy (28 Sep 2010)

im not sure how good your local media is, but when ever some kind of new club opens doors, a little artical gets put in the local papers.


----------



## ChipsNDust (28 Sep 2010)

I too am fairly new to woodturning and at some point I'll post a picture of my 4-identical-egg-cups-in-elm project which are 4 different sizes and all unique!

I know that there is some activity at Broxburn:

"BROXBURN WOODCRAFT CLUB: The club holds sessions every morning and evening in the Strathbrock Community Centre covering a variety of wood working skills, eg *turning*, craft and hobbies, walking stick making and musical instrument making. New members (experienced or beginner) would be made welcome. Anyone interested should drop in for an informal chat." 

But I haven't had a look yet. I work, so mornings are out for me, might be a starting point.

As to insurance, I can see that would be needed if demonstrations or hardware were involved but that's a bit cart before horse at the moment I would say!

Count me in if you go any further! I'm East Calder direction btw.

I reckon the best way to start would be to get a few interested lads and lasses together and go and visit a club in the west to see what they do. Maybe stick a notice up in the 2 /3 turning supplies premises (Ayr, Reids in Glasgow, Lanarkshire Hardwoods etc.). Lothian turners must go there sometimes.

Failing that there must be an un-used telephone box somewhere near a pub we could use! 

Ralph


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Sep 2010)

loz":fsccrujc said:


> Lee,
> 
> I see George recommended a constitution - we don't have one over here, Nor i understand do other chapters, - we tend not to require strict rules for members, apart from pay up on time as we have to then pay the IWG . - but we have few issues with members - but then this is Ireland.
> Laurence



I do not know what a chapter is but i do know you cannot have a club without a constitution.

But as Loz said that is Ireland. :lol: 

Regards George


----------



## loz (28 Sep 2010)

George Foweraker":1gugpfmy said:


> loz":1gugpfmy said:
> 
> 
> > Lee,
> ...



Hi George - I mislead - The IWG has a constiution - and the Chapters are subject to that constitution - they do not however have a local constitution, they would normally have a loose set of guildlines regarding costs/processes etc, most of these not requiring a local AGM to amend.

ps - A Chapter is a subdivision of a Guild. The IWG is broken down into Chapters.

pps - just something I'm proud of - the IWG is the oldest Woodturning Guild in the world, with My Chapter the newest Chapter. - We just had our 27th National Seminar.


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Sep 2010)

Thank you Loz that all makes sense now.

Regards George


----------



## skeetoids (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Ralph,

I think what is a good way forward is to get a group together who want to commit to the idea of setting up a club.

So, you and me are in so far!

If we get a minimum of 3 committed individuals then we can start to discuss how we move from this to developing the club.

Perhaps we can discuss what facilites each of us has, would anyone have the space or facilities to host the club, how many lathes, would we need to rent premises etc.

Once we get a group together we can really start to discuss all the details and eventually appraoch the AWGB with a full proposal for the club.

Early days yet but I think we have the power to make this happen and I am definately commited.

I know about the Broxburn club, but after investigation it seems to meet fairly infrequently, and is more on a loose hobby basis so to speak.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## loz (28 Sep 2010)

Thank George for mentioning the constiution - 

From the AWGB handbook.

10 To encourage the formation of local area Woodturning Branches by providingsuitable assistance and financial help.


----------



## ChipsNDust (28 Sep 2010)

George Foweraker":1bgjqkw1 said:


> loz":1bgjqkw1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lee,
> ...



George

If you're in GB & NI we live in an entire country governed without a constitution (a written one anyway)!! I still think it's going a bit far until there are at least 3 of us though. Financial help from the AWGB sounds good - would it run to beer?


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Rhalf.

Please read my comment again i said to create a club which is what Lee said he was looking to do you would need at least three members.
And as i said a club has to have a constitution.
If you do not have a proper constitution and membership you are just having a get together but if you try to open a bank account the bank will want to see your constitution.

Regards George


----------



## tekno.mage (28 Sep 2010)

If you contact the AWGB they can provide a sample club constitution as a starting point. That's what our club did (although the membership have since voted to amend this a few times so it better reflects the way our club works).

You'll also need to find an auditor to audit the club accounts annually. I think we may have got pointers to a suitable auditor from the AWGB as well.

If your club affiliates with the AWGB, all club members do have to be AWGB members - in effect joining your club means they are also members of the AWGB.


----------



## loz (28 Sep 2010)

To follow on from Georges Bank advice,

We had real problems trying to get an account for a Chapter, we had to get a bank up north to do it for us. We have been with them almost 2 years now - and they have just told us they are no longer accepting cash deposits !!

Pain in the ass - we have to start again.


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Sep 2010)

Our woodturning club burnham-on-sea-wtc.co.uk has a constitution which i will happaly pass on to Lee if and when he needs it.It would be a good base to start from.

Regards George


----------



## skeetoids (28 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Thank you all for the supportive comments.

I will come back to any of those who have offered support if I need it.

No doubt I will, but early days yet in this process.

Many thanks,

Lee.


----------



## beejay (29 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee,
You may issues when it comes to finding a suitable venue.
There are probably a lot of halls and community centres that could do with the revenue that a well attended club would generate but,,, a woodturning club is seldom top of their preferred list.
Dust, mess and storage issues often stop things going forward especially if the hall is shared by other clubs.
I speak from experience as my own club has gone through this process on a couple of occasions during the last few years.
I do wish you the best of luck though and hope you get something going.
regards, beejay


----------



## ChipsNDust (29 Sep 2010)

George Foweraker":1zwljwra said:


> Hi Rhalf.
> 
> Please read my comment again i said to create a club which is what Lee said he was looking to do you would need at least three members.
> And as i said a club has to have a constitution.
> ...



Perhaps a 'get together' isn't such a bad idea? What's wrong with a get together? I met my missus at a get together. OK, perhaps that's a bad example .

Essentially I would be looking for a group of like minded people in the Lothian area who, like me, occasionally need advice or support with their hobby. Maybe they don't need regular meetings, competitions, subscriptions, bank accounts, premises or club affiliation to AWGB, just a support group where they could phone or pile round to another turners local workshop on occasion to talk over turning problems, give and seek advice. The rest could come later depending on what the get-together wanted.

In other words a local group for local people . 

In my experience (and I've been chair, secretary, treasurer etc. of numerous clubs to do with sport and other pastimes) folk often get too bogged down with the politics of their clubs or in financing premises and equipment and forget what they set the club up for in the first place! If we wanted a demo evening and get-together every now and then I bet I could get Strathbrock's workshop or one of the local community schools on an ad-hoc basis. It could be as simple as having a few local turners that can be contacted to share a car for a trip to Burnhouse or Ayr to watch their demos or buy kit.

So - great advice on constitution, premises, insurance and bank accounts but IMHO first priority is a get-together of potential members, then how the 'group' of Lothian turners will operate be it club, phone list, internet based or whatever.

Ralph


----------



## loz (29 Sep 2010)

Hi Ralph,

The idea of a get-together sounds simple - but when a piece of wood leaves the lathe and hits someone, the lack of insurance either via one of the guilds, or even personal 3rd party liability it won't be smiles all round.

By all means meet - but get some proper advice ( not off the internet/ forums) before you switch any equipment on !


----------



## ChipsNDust (29 Sep 2010)

loz":r9ppt7hv said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> The idea of a get-together sounds simple - but when a piece of wood leaves the lathe and hits someone, the lack of insurance either via one of the guilds, or even personal 3rd party liability it won't be smiles all round.
> 
> By all means meet - but get some proper advice ( not off the internet/ forums) before you switch any equipment on !



Agree absolutely (I used to run a shooting club, we had both 3rd party AND personal accident insurance anywhere in the world whilst shooting - for the club or not) and should whatever (if ever) group get going and should said group ever have / be near equipment or an arranged demo then I'm sure the group will arrange it. Even if it's on an ad-hoc basis to cover events.

As yet the group doesn't exist so there isn't anyone to meet, get hit with wood or not to smile all round!

R


----------



## loz (29 Sep 2010)

Sorry Ralph 

about the egg sucking tuition offer there - - You sound like you've plenty of experience in running clubs ! - Its impossible to get a feel for peoples age/experience on this webthingy.


----------



## ChipsNDust (29 Sep 2010)

loz":1950of2o said:


> Sorry Ralph
> 
> about the egg sucking tuition offer there - - You sound like you've plenty of experience in running clubs ! - Its impossible to get a feel for peoples age/experience on this webthingy.



Yes but you should see my woodturning!! 

Someone described it as a 'designer firewood'. I definitely want a divorce 

I didn't mean to sound off, It's all good stuff and well meant advice that's been suggested and I have looked at the AWGB and may join if I feel it has something to offer me but whereas I could shoot a small hazel nut off a rabbit's head at 100yds with open sights I'm really a complete novice regarding what's on here wood wise.

I ended up woodturning btw because ageing knees a bad back and middle aged spread meant I could kneel or go prone to take a shot but not get back up again! I sold some guns to buy the lathe gear and swapped one for the installation of a new steel bath.

Cheers!!

Ralph


----------



## George Foweraker (29 Sep 2010)

Hi Rhalf.

It seems to me with all due respect that Lee had a very good idea which is being hijacked by Rhalf.
I think that Lee had a brilliant idea and it should be up to him how he progresses it.

Regards George


----------



## skeetoids (29 Sep 2010)

Hi George,

I think Ralph is just enthusiastic about the subject but so far he's the only other person in range who has shown any inclination for the idea.

I'm a lot more patient and am happy to wait to see if we can get enough people in and around the areas suggested to commit to the idea.

A simple meeting is a good place to start, even if it is just to get to know each other. We may not get on etc. and at least we'll find out before making too much of a committment.

TBH though, if it doesn't happen it won't bother me too much. I'm used to working on my own and I already feel that I belong to the UK Workshop Club! :lol: 

Cheers for now,

Lee.


----------



## ChipsNDust (29 Sep 2010)

George Foweraker":3bpw8pg6 said:


> Hi Rhalf.
> 
> It seems to me with all due respect that Lee had a very good idea which is being hijacked by Rhalf.
> I think that Lee had a brilliant idea and it should be up to him how he progresses it.
> ...



Goerge - it's Ralph 

Lee No hijacking intended, enthusiasm squashed!

Cheers!


----------



## George Foweraker (29 Sep 2010)

Hi Ralph.

No disrespect intended i have a mate with the way i spelt it.
I also never intended to squash your enthusiasm i just felt that the idea was being hijacked.
It is probably important for you and Lee to have a meeting and progress what is a good idea forward.
I think with your background and Lee's idea you will make a good team and i wish you all the best.
I think if you start off with the intention of starting a club you will do it but if you start off not too sure if you just want a get together there will be a lack of commitment and it will end up as nothing.

Regards George


----------



## skeetoids (29 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Perhaps I should step in here and clarify what it is I am looking for?

Firsty, the advice, comments, suggestions are all well appreciated. However, I'm really hoping for turners in and around my area to sort of sign up and show an interest in starting a club.

Like I said, Ralph is the only one who's done this so far, but unless we get others I will have to try an alternative route/possibilities. (as previously suggested).

I have contacted the AWGB to enquire about setting up a club but they have said to get an interested group together first, sort out a premises and then they can send out a club pack.

If it's ok with the Moderators, if this thread dies soon without the required number of replies would you mind if I bumped it to the top say once a week or so for a few weeks, just to try and give all possible parties a chance to read it?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## George Foweraker (29 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee.

When i started Our club at Burnham on sea about four months ago i contacted the local papers who were pleased to do a story about a new club.
We now have thirty six members.
Another thing i did was print hundreds of flyer's and put them under windscreen wipers,
Another thing if you ring Mark Baker at the woodturning mag i am sure he will give you a bit of exposure


Regards George


----------



## skeetoids (29 Sep 2010)

Hi George,

That's great advice but I'm not sure I have the time or skills for such a large undertaking.

I was hoping that we would be able to have a smaller, more manageable club. Say 3 or 4 commited people.

36 seems HUGE to me, but then again you've got a lot of experience under your belt.

I work fulltime, and have to manage the needs of my Wife, Kids and Mum too. So I was originally thinking of something smaller that may be easier to manage, at least initially.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":1rb62dyl said:


> .....If it's ok with the Moderators, if this thread dies soon without the required number of replies would you mind if I bumped it to the top say once a week or so for a few weeks, just to try and give all possible parties a chance to read it?
> ....


 Fine by me *Lee,* hope you get somewhere useful with it, always good to see new projects being considered, perhaps a free or low cost small add in the local papers might drum up some interest.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Sep 2010)

Lee.Try PM-ing all those on here that you know that are local to you in case they haven't seen this thread,or how about having a BASH,if you have the room.
This again though will only get interest from UKW members :?: 
Have you looked over on the Woodwork institute forum.You might get some more interst from their.


----------



## dickm (29 Sep 2010)

Interesting that even in the Central Belt, there's not that many takers for a new club. There must be a lot more folk within reasonable travelling distance than there are up here round Aberdeen, and there are a couple of clubs here. (Though, for various reasons, I've not got involved with either)
Is it possible that interested folk already go to one of the established clubs (Strathclyde?). Might it be worth talking to them (or any other existing clubs) and seeing if they wanted to help set up an offshoot in a new area?


----------



## skeetoids (29 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the support Chaz.

Appreciate the advice as always PJ.

Received a really nice e-mail from Dave Grainger, AWGB rep. for North of England and Scotland. Stated that the AWGB would be very keen to support a club in my region! Going to send out a branch pack etc. How helpful is that eh?

Think I may go down the small add route as I feel there may be a good response in my town. We are a pretty small village town with a lot of artists and creative people and I would also be interested in focusing on the young folk to encourage them into the fine craft.

Keep you all posted on progress.

Thanks for the support and interest.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## OldWood (29 Sep 2010)

I've only just discovered this thread and would like to ask Lee why he has discounted the club at Broxburn which I recommended to him when he first started posting here. 

Broxburn is only 15 minutes away from South Queensferry and has facilities that would be the envy of any woodworker up and down the length of the country. It is open everyday in the Community Centre in Broxburn and as far as I know most evenings. There are lathes, band saws, tables saws, sanders, 'you name it' and an active membership of over 70 - all for £10 a yr.

I really would suggest that you investigate this first before you set out to try and set up in competition - you would have to offer something very special to attract woodworkers in West Lothian and west Edinburgh.

Rob


----------



## skeetoids (30 Sep 2010)

Hi Oldwood,

I think I'll investigate the one in Broxburn further.

The website is very poor I found but perhaps I should go and pay a visit and make a proper judgement.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Andie Lowe (30 Sep 2010)

I was told that the Broxburn club is at its maximum capaciy. It does not want or need any new members. That is one of the reasons why they turned down the offer of a stand at the show in Ingliston.


----------



## stevebuk (30 Sep 2010)

i must admit i have only read snippets of info so dont blame me if its already been said.
George has mentioned he started a club a few months ago which is fine, he's a pro turner who has something in his favour towards encouraging less experienced turners to join up, but you dont have that(yet) and i was wondering what it was you were going to offer wouldbe turners, otherwise it could be the blind leading the blind.
Please take this how it was intended, just a question..
:lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (30 Sep 2010)

Hi Steve,

Initially, my intentions are to see if there is even enough interest to start a club in my area.

Although I am new to this world I believe I have lots to offer a new club and it's members.

I have the knowledge and skills to deal with all of the administration, IT skills, communication, working relationships, and community commitment. I have the time, enthusiasm and smarts to deal with the entire process in a professional and commited manner.

I can also offer more immediate things like a lathe, wood supplies, tools, chucks, faceplates etc. I also have the necessary funds to support the rental of a small premises for 6 months if I need to.

I have already started to make good contacts with the AWGB and I also intend to run a small add in the Queensferry Gazzette, who's offices I will be visiting soon. I have made contacts with 3 local Churches, and will be approaching our local councellor in the coming weeks.

In terms of turning, I think what I can offer is a natural, creative artistic approach to turning. Possibly something that other turners in my area have limited experience of. I also believe that with my capacity for learning I am able to soak up the knowledge from others and put this into practice quickly.

Furthermore, I have few contacts who are prepared to supply various cleaning products etc. for the general up keep of any potential club.

Maybe I'm being a bit nieve, but you don't get anywhere without trying, right? So that's all I'm doing at this stage. I will be in a better position to assess if a club is viable in this area in the coming months.

Do I get the job? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## big soft moose (30 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":3bo3uz4a said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Initially, my intentions are to see if there is even enough interest to start a club in my area.
> 
> ...



seems like a plan to me lee - 

Personally I'd rather have a club where people are of relatively equal skill level and get together for mutual support and joint learning than a club run by a proffesional turner surrounded by his adoring acolytes (no offence to george intended in that observation)., and I agree with you that the skills you posses in administration and financial support outweigh turning expertise

If the club needs expert tuition in a particular skill you can always jointly pay for a tutor to come in for a one off session

btw I'm applying for a job in angus (Brechin Castle) so if i get that I might be in touch in a few months


----------



## George Foweraker (30 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee.

It sounds to me that you have a hell of a lot to offer.

Regards George


----------



## George Foweraker (30 Sep 2010)

Hi Moose.

No offense taken.
We have three full time pro's in our club which is an advantage to the newcomers and more experianced turners as we run our club mostly as hands on.
We also run workshops to help the less experianced turners which is proving to be a great success.
I agree with you that as long as you are all like minded and support each other you can all benifit.
The chances are that as the club developes experianced turners will join up anyway.


Regards George


----------



## big soft moose (30 Sep 2010)

George Foweraker":2y3krrj5 said:


> Hi Moose.
> 
> No offense taken.
> We have three full time pro's in our club which is an advantage to the newcomers and more experianced turners as we run our club mostly as hands on.
> ...



sure thing george - I wasnt thinking of your club as an example of what i was saying , but I have had the misfortune to encounter some clubs where the experienced turners and or long term members are the "big I am" and the newer people are treated like second class citizens - at one such specimen at such a club told me that until I bought a propper lathe ( I have a axminster AVBSL1200 what he meant was that I didnt have a VB36 like he had) I was wasting my time turning, pillock

the core of what i was saying is that having relatively little experience need not be a bar to lee setting up a club.


----------



## OldWood (30 Sep 2010)

Hope you get the job, BSM - what's attracting a Moose to Brechin Castle ? That's not part of the country I know but I see it on occasions on the batter up to Aberdeen and it all looks very nice round there.

Rob


----------



## big soft moose (30 Sep 2010)

country park managers job

The project I currently work for is natural england funded so although nothing is definite yet we can feel an axe hovering over our budget due to the govt spending cuts and quango chopping


----------



## OldWood (1 Oct 2010)

Sounds good, BSM - all the best with the interviews etc. Should be plenty of fodder for you - fallen trees I mean of course!!  

Rob


----------



## skeetoids (1 Oct 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to track this thread for a purpose so would appreciate it if you could PM each other about off topic subjects.  

Oldwood, did you see my response about Broxburn and also AndieLowes? Seems like the Borxburn Club is fit to bursting! :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (2 Nov 2010)

Hi Folks,

Just thought I'd let you know that I am still progressing with this idea.

A great little article ran in the Queensferry Gazette on Friday and is slowly generating responses.

Joining the AWGB too and they will mailshot the members in my area for interested parties.

Updates to follow as and when they are available.

cheers,

Lee.


----------



## not_simple_si (11 Dec 2010)

Hi! I'm interested... I'm based in Leith... total noob... very keen to learn.  

Let me know more!


----------



## skeetoids (11 Dec 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your response.

I'll will review the replies I have received and let you know on progress.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gcpower (11 Jan 2011)

Hi

I have been reading through this thread and responded to the article in Queensferry Gazette.

Just to correct the comment on Broxburn Woodcraft Club. They are by no means full. In fact they are looking for new members at the moment. There is also a special deal to encourage people to come along - no membership fees for the rest of the year. Details are on their website 
I am interested to know how things are progressing, as I live in Queensferry.

Regards

Graham


----------



## skeetoids (12 Jan 2011)

Hi Graham,

I only have 5 replies in total.

One of which is from a member from the Broxburn club.

As you know, Broxburn is only up the road from us here so I am going to look into this club first as it may be worth while joining this one.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Silverbirch (12 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee,

I`d be interested, if you take your original idea any further.
I`m in Kirkcaldy, which as you`ll know, isn`t too far from S Queensferry.

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (12 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I've been having a chat with Graham, and i'm going to the Broxburn club next week.

I will update this when I get the times etc.

Cheers, 

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (18 Jan 2011)

Hi,

A note for those who have shown interest in this idea.

I am attending the Broxburn club tommorow evening at 7pm'ish and wanted to let you know that you would also be made welcome should you wish to attend.

The address is Strathbrock Partnership Centre, 189 (a) West Main Street, Broxburn EH52 5LH. Entrance is via the community wing, half way along the building. If you ask on reception, they will point you to the workshop.

I have spoken with Graham here on the forums who is a member and had a telephone call with Adam Davies the Chairman.

Hopefully you can make it as it would be nice to meet you all.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gcpower (18 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee

I went along to the club yesterday evening. I now see that you are going tomorrow. Adam normally attends on a Wednesday evening. I will leave you in his capable hands. 

Regards

Graham


----------



## skeetoids (19 Jan 2011)

Hi Graham,

I have just returned from an evening at the Broxburn club and I had a great time.

Adam was very welcoming and I met a bunch of other really nice folks too.

Had a good half hour introduction to the workshop which was excellent. Exceptionally well organised and laid out. Everything you could ever need or want.

Didn't turn anything but spend the evening sharpening all my tools on the Sorby Pro Edge! Got them all done apart from the skew, next week I'll get that trued up nicely.

Overall a very enjoyable evening and would recommend it to anyone.

Think I'll go along on Monday evening to meet the turners, see you there!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gcpower (19 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee

Glad you enjoyed yourself. It is quite a place. I will not be able to make next Monday evening. Rotary Council beckons, which I chair. I will catch up with you though. 

Regards

Graham


----------



## Oceandriller (26 Jan 2011)

Hello Lee

I've browsed your thread and see that you have recently been to the Broxburn club. I have a friend who is a regular during their daily sessions, who like me is retired. I have been a couple of times, and it is a first class facilty and seem to have very helpful folks who use the facility. I am in Saline in Fife, so would appreciate getting involved in something a bit more local than Broxburn, if it comes to pass. As you can see from the Broxburn set up, it would be a challenge to replicate something similar. In the current fiscal climate, it would probably be impossible to persued a local authority to put up a facility and funds to establish anything like Broxburn at the moment.


It might be good to meet any interested parties that have responded to your thread to see what could be done as a an interested group to service Fife and local areas.

I am fairly new to turning. Woodworking, including turning is one of my pastimes.

I would appreciate being kept in the loop if your idea developes further.

Best Wishes

Bob


----------

